

NASA Launches Project to Help Search for Alien Life - Errorcod3
http://newtopik.blogspot.com/2015/04/nasa-launches-project-to-help-search.html

======
Errorcod3
The Nexus for Exoplanet System Science, or NExSS, will take a
multidisciplinary approach to the hunt for alien life, bringing together
experts in Earth science, planetary science, heliophysics and astrophysics to
get a better understanding of life might emerge and develop around distant
stars.

